# Any help appreciated , new at TTC



## picklepie1 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi all,

So here I am after 6 years of never being careful and still not pregnant   

Our story started 7 years ago when hubby had a vasectomy reversal and because he had waited more than 25 years for this he now has low sperm count and little motility (I can not for the life of me remember what the results were).

We have adopted a daughter who I love and will always be my precious little girl but now we are wanting to try and have a baby naturally (we can no longer adopt anymore).

Is there any supplements you would recommend my husband (is wellman conception any good or would you recommend pre seed) just at a total loss here and really really want this  

any advise would be most welcome (I am 40 hubby 50 so age is also not in our favour neither)

Thanks all that need it with baby dust <3 

Kally


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Kally

We found proxeed to be most effective for OH sperm, we still required ICSI but it was the best quality and quantity when in this compared to wellman.

Take care Dory xx


----------



## TierraFirma (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi kally 


On my first round of icsi I had dh take 
Selenium
Fertility blend
Co e q10
L-arginine
Vit c
Zinc
Vit b12
L-carnitine
Pregnacare

We had male factor issues after vasectomy reversal too. We also done Chinese acupuncture and cupping I believe it was but they would tell you what would be better anyway, there was an improvement in sperm from first to second icsi but don't know if it was all the tablets I had him endure 😂

I took
Vit c
Vit e
Zinc
Iron
Co e q10
Vit b complex
Royal jelly
Bee pollen


----------



## picklepie1 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thank you Dory & Tierra, vitamins bought and hopefully on our way to making a baby.  I have bought some vitamins for myself which look more like horse tablets more than anything else so just have to figure a way of getting them down my throat (i struggle with a lityle paracetamol   )


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I wish you good luck with ttc-ing, and would like to add that avoiding high temp and having healthy lifestyle might help you and your hubby xx


----------



## Sarah2211 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi
I was ttcing for 6.5 years with no luck. Had 2 failed ivfs on the way. Just when i stopped ttcing and gave up on the idea fell pregnant naturally at the age of 42. 
The only supplement I was taking Was Vitamin D.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Sarah2211 - congrats. If implantation was the issue, then vit D was very helpful, as women with low vitamin D levels may be less likely to have a baby via IVF. I came across herbal natural products (TCM) that help to improve male and female fertility on ginsen clinic website, and although I have no personal experiences, I would combine them with vit mentioned above, if I were in your situation.


----------

